# Young, confused, very down and need a friend!



## bubs5469 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am new on here and thought i would briefly explain my story hoping someone can say they have half an idea how i am feeling   
i am 22 and i have suffered since the age of 10 with very heavy irregular periods! Up until the age of 14 i put up with the pain missing many days off of school, crying to my mum and having prolonged times of bleeding (3/4 weeks at a time) at 14 my mum realised this was not right and and took me to see my GP who put me on a oral contraceptive pill to try and regulate and stem the flow during my period. This worked for 6 months but then once again i started bleeding and was in excruiting pain for 8 weeks my mum then decided it was time to take matters in to a pushy mothers hands My GP agreed on our private health care to refer me to a gynaecoglogist. When seeing the Gynae her attitude towards me was i was young and it was puberty my hormones will level out, but my mum persisted and she agreed to investigate further. After numerous tests i was told my hormone levels were not drastically uneven but the scan had showed PCOS but not to servere, my gynae prescribed me some tablets and painkillers and sent me on my way telling me once i lost my puberty 'puppy fat' things would sort themselves out! 3/4 months passed and no change and the pain was getting worse. So back to the gynae we go this time she decides to take me in for my first labouroscopy (excuse the spelling) but she is totally convinced she will not find anything. So day of the op i go in as a day case and down to theatre i go! 4 hours later i came back, with a finding of masses of endomitriosis on my bladder, bowel, liver and deep in my pelvis, my gynae described it as endomitriosis of a 40 yr old women who it had been building up over many many years, she apologised and told me she has never known of someone so young to have it so severe and that she has lasered and cut it all away. So now not only did i have PCOS I also had severe endomitriosis. 
To cut a long story short. After the op i was ok for about 8 months still had a dull ache in my back but that was due to adhesions and scaring. I was put on Jasmine contraceptive pill following the op. After 8 months it all started again the pain, the mass amount of bleeding and prolonged periods. After a number of pills, tablets (metformin, dianette, norgestine) still nothing. When starting Dianette i was taking it without a break and not having a period to lesson the chances of the endomitriosis returning. My body was quite happy on dianette for a year but i then started spotting. Back to the gynae for a second laboroscopy and also a second opinion with another gynae. The second op more endo was found but not as severe and PCOS was not to severe. so back on some more drug treatments, I have tried prostap injections, the mirena coil, number of contraceptive pills, i have lost 3 and 1/2 stone in weight and now since christmas i have only had 8 weeks of not bleeding heavily with my longest break between bleeds being 7 days  
To stem and stop the flow they have even tried tranexamic acid. I went back to my GP and my gynae was away about 7 weeks ago and explained what had been happening and she sent me to check my blood clotting to double check there wasnt another reason for such a drastical blood loss. but all came back clear and between the 2 weeks of the results and seeing my consultant i collapsed from such drastic blood loss 3 times and ended up having a blood transfusion. When seeing my gynae she sent me for a internal scan which i had last week. 
The scan results are back which i have been told by my GP are saying I have severe Polycystic ovaries on my left hand ovary and the mass amount of cysts keep releasing which is causing constant blood loss. My womb and right ovary are healthy and fine. I am seeing my gynae on the 29th to see now the next step as i am only 22 and do not wish my chances of being a mum to be taken away as now my body is not coping at all. 

I am extremely down, I am scared to try and meet a guy because i am always bleeding and they never understand and havent got time for someone who is always in pain and tired due to blood loss and most of all my chances of being a mum are falling away in front of me as all possible treatments have been tried without cutting my fertility chances anymore then what they are.

Sorry for such a long explanation its just no one understands and now i am scared, very down, so upset and just feel so alone. xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

bubs5469 and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Poor you, what a lot you've had to contend with over the last 10 years or so   You must be absolutely exhausted. I have PCOS and bleed heavily every month for 7-10 days and i'm wiped out, so god only knows how you must feel. Good on your mum for being so assertive from the beginning. And you're right to have concerns over your future. There are many treatments available, and lots of options. So all is definately not lost but have any of your GP's consultants discussed the avenues you could go down? You could really do to discuss your future fertility with someone. You will gain lots of knowledge, support and advice from FF, and make some fabulous friends who are/have had problems similiar to yours. This in itself will make you feel less isolated i think. 

Please have a look around and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so. Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment&#8230;. (Some will give you an insight into possible tretments available to you when the time is right  )

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*Single Women ~ *   CLICK HERE  
(I know you are single at the moment, and not ruling out a relationship but these ladies could offer some wise words of comfort and advice x)

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck for the 29th. I hope they give you some answers     
Keep in touch and let us know how you are 

Ceri xx


----------



## bubs5469 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Ceri,

Thank you so much for replying to my post, i am feeling really alone and isolated in the big wide world at the moment because of suffering from such a young age my friends don't understand what it is like they only suffer with 3-5 day periods not very heavy and its hard to explain to them maybe sometimes why I dont want to go out  

Thank you for all the links and advice you have given me, it has made me believe there is possibly a light at the end of the tunnel because as of this week i feel i have lost that light. Mum said for me to try and find some friends on here as you will all have more of an understanding and maybe i will gain some support from it, and its a great feeling that i have only been on here a few hours and you have replied already. Thank you. 

I have discussed the future and have been told because of the damage caused already from lasering etc and previous operations and obviously not being able to stop me from bleeding I have quite a limited time when it comes to starting a family, I am in contact already with a fertility expert at the Bridge clinic and Hollyhouse hospital connected to st thomas hospital london so once i have seen the gynae i will be going to see the fertility expert as they was considering removing my bad ovary but i want the other one tested before they do this. 

As time goes on and they are running out of ideas my need to be a mum is increasing more and more and it will destroy me if i can not even give it a try. 

Thank you once again and i will get posting and will keep you informed as to what my consultant tells me on the 29th and my progress.

Lauren xxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

my heart goes out to you, it must be so hard going through this and all of us here  have lived through the fear of not becoming mothers, just have faith in advanced modern medicine and keep us posted on ur doctors appoinment.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I think you sound really strong- but that is a tough hand to be given.  
About 8 years ago I had bleeding like you describe ( but thankfully it was sorted after 6 months) but I remember how limiting it was at that time and you have been dealing with it for years- you are really brave,
Good luck with the investigations and I hope you get some answers that give you some peace of mind for the future

love 

K x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't want to read and run - I see you haven't had a reply yet. Firstly can I give you a  

I can understand why you are scared and down. I like you was fobbed off by docotors when I was younger - not the same circumstances as you as my periods were very irregular and the disappeared. After several fobbings off, and not thinking too much of it as face it no periods hardly feel like a problem at the time (when you are young), my mum came to the docs and really pushed them to do some tests  - resulting in me being diagnosed with an underactive thyroid. Hey presto the doctors think and yet still they didn't return properly. After several blood test and a scan I was told I was 'normal' (yeah right). The consultant at the hospital said that I shouldn't come back unless I had less than 4 periods a year and that all they would do was put me on the pill til I wanted kids and told me that when I decided I did I may have trouble - even though he'd told me all my hormones were normal... 5 years on things are better and I'm now trying (with fertility treatment due to partners vasectomy).

anyway although that doesn't really help you, I want you to know you are not alone!

There are so many advances in fertility treatments, that just because your own body many not cope with it you aren't alwyas prevented from having kids - IVF, donors, surrogacy etc

I'm sure at 22 the doctors will be mindful of your fertility and you should make sure they realise just how important that is to you and how any treatments may affect your chances in the future. 

I really hope your appointment goes well and you can get this sorted so it doesn't hold you back in life. There will be the right guy out there for you, I'm sure! Let me know how you get on, you can always PM me if you want to chat


----------



## SHE (May 23, 2006)

Hi there,

I am so sorry you are having to go through this, and have had all the probs for years!

I too have endo.  I thought was mine bad (rectal/cervix adhesions) but yours sound a lot worse!  Just before my 13th Birthday I collapsed with bad pains in my stomach & ended up in hospital for a week.  It was towards the end of the week, after numerous tests, that they finally did a laporoscopy.  We were told that they found some blood in the pelvic area, removed it & also did a D&C.  My mum was horrified that they did a D&C as I was so young & had only started my periods 6 months before.

Anyway I then had to suffer bad period pains & prescribed strong pain killers, along with taking days off school & work.  It was only when my husband & I decided to try for a baby in July 2005 that I went to see a Gynae (as I was worried something may be wrong due to all my period problems).  I was diagnosed with stage 4 endo, fibroids, ovarian cysts and bowel adhesions.  It turns out that during my op all those years ago, they had found endo but explained it away as abnormal bleeding that they had sorted!  I am very angry because I could have been having management for it as opposed to it building up inside me for 15 years!!

I was advised that IVF was my only way to have a baby - like you my womb is fine.  It's not that bad and when you find the right man I'm sure he will be very supportive with it.  My husband is even though I beat myself up because it's my fault we need IVF and can't have a baby the normal way (although sex was so painful it would have taken ages  ).

I just really hope that the Drs can suggest a way for you to manage this disease without having to resort to extremes.  They can't do anything without your permission.  It's up to you to decide if you can continue as is until you decide to have a baby.

Have you tried Zoladex?  It's a drug that puts you into a temporary menopause for a certain amount of time - I did it for 6 months.  I have to say that I had a terrible reaction to the first injection - severe stabbing pain & ended up in A&E - but it passed after a couple of days & the others were ok.  Unfortunately it didn't work for me that well but it may do for you.

You need to take time after your appointment to weigh up all your options.  If it is decided to have a hysterectomy  ( no) could you freeze your eggs & then at least you will have a chance to have a baby with a surrogate?

The main positive thing is that your womb is fine, so however you get there, you should be able to carry a baby ok.  Think of that when you feel down.  If you read the rest of this site you will find lots and lots of heart rending stories but also a lot of happy endings.  Sometimes it will take time to get there but I hope you realise that you can get there.  You will also find out how common fertility problems are & how many people have IVF.  I myself was shocked at how many couples need to have help.  It certainly made me feel less unhappy about the situation I was in.

As for a man who will be able to cope with your problems, there will be one out there for you.  You'll know after a few dates if he's the sort of person you can open up to & he'll love you so won't think any of it.  I have put my husband through a lot, before I even knew I had endo, I had such bad period problems that I'd be crying in pain, spent all day rocking to try to ease the pain or on the toilet.  He's had holidays spoilt by my periods, day trips, even nights out etc.  When I knew I was going to be on I'd tell him that I couldn't make plans to go out or see friends - he just accepted it as part of life with me.  Sex could be painful for me & he was very understanding.  I hope you find you find a man as nice.  Oh & I met him in a really cheesy nightclub - The Circus Tavern, Purfleet - 13 years ago.  You wouldn't have thought that you'd find a really nice bloke that you could settle down with in a meat market like that!  I was 19 & he was 21 when we met & very much a "lad" but we got serious quite quickly & he accepted for me who I, "women's problems" an' all!

Anyway I hope you get some positive outcome from your appointment on the 29th - I'd be interested to know how it goes.

I hope this has helped you in some way

SHE xx


----------



## SuzanneM (Sep 16, 2009)

What can one say?  I wish so much to give you a hug, but  hope this will do  !

Thank goodness you have a good mother; she sounds wonderful and that must help you a lot?!  For this to happen at your young age, is just so terribly unfair to you.

From the age of 16 when I started  to bleed, I was a regular 7 day heavy.  This occurred each month on the dot, until moving to France, I noticed a couple of year's ago, that I was bleeding beyond my regular time.  I had also suffered horrible nightsweats and it was often joked that I was having a menopause attack!  I went off for a scan and they found just the smallest fibroid and "bunged" me on medication for a year.  All it did was made me put on weight.  It did reduce the blood, but just when the year was up, I started to bleed so heavily that I could not even wear black without it showing through layers of clothes!!

I ended up seeing a specialist who said that it had nothing to do with the fibroid, but to do with a build up of oestrogen around my uterus.  I had to go for a small op otherwise I would have ended up with cancer.  Well after the op, my periods went right down to 4 day, which for me was amazing!  Then just this year, I did not bleed for 6 months, so went to be looked at again only to find that next year, I start my menopause!

I have always been highly fertile, but not so sure any more.

So all this is to say that I really do know where you are coming from - even if I am a lot older than you.

On a positive note for you: for women, I feel that there are a lot more chances than for men, of sorting the problems out.  I have heard of many a woman getting pregnant with all the odds stacked against them.

As for a boyfriend:  My tip is to not search.  Be yourself.  The right chap will come along and then he will gather you up in his arms and love every part of you!

You are so young at the moment.  I married when I was 21.  A friend of mine has just got married and she is 54!

You are so welcome to email me whenever you want to.  I might not get back to you straight away, but you will get a reply.

Don't be frightened!

Suzanne


----------



## bubs5469 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone who has replied so far on my post it has really made me feel better, and i feel i could have some really good friends from here that will understand.

And yes i am extremely lucky i have my mum she is fantastic and my best friend, but at the same time she said she can't relate to how I feel and it will be good to get fed back, advice, support and friendship from others who have and are going through it at the moment.

I will keep you all posted with my next appointment and how things are going. For a young girl of 22 it isn't easy to find people who understand.

Lots of love 

Lauren xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Me and my mum have a similiar relationship too, its great. We're here whenever you need a chat though hun     for your next appt x


----------



## manxgirl (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey hun,

Firstly I wanted to send you some   for what you have been through.

I am 26 and have PCOS. I have been bleeding since I was 9 years old and have had my periods last 6months+ without breaks so know how you feel. Its was hard to balance school and PCOS. I had been put on a number of pills too that helped but only for a short while when my body started to get use to them then we would change. 

Pain, yes that too. The cramps use to double me over sometimes I had to be left in the classroom, sofa or Tesco! 

Hun mine wasnt as bad as yours but honest dont give up hope. I was told that I had so many cysts that I might never have children and after my 1st ICSI July I got my BFP. My little one never implanted properly and I lost him/her. BUT I got pregnant after being told from a young age to expect nothing.

There are loads of ladies on here who only have 1 ovary and have pregnancies.......dont forget as long as your womb is fine thats what counts. Medical intervention can do the rest  

A Boyfriend.....you need to be yourself and if you find a nice one, if he is the one he will totaly understand what your going through and stick  by your side, mine has and he has put up with some crap!! if he doesnt stick by you he aint worth it!

Your mum sounds Ace hun. A good rock for you for the future.

Message me if you ever need a chat hun.

Manxie xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

Just wanted to add some more          , what a traumatic time you have had! I have PCOS but am the opposite to you - I dont bleed at all, and until about christmas I havent had a 'natural period' for about 3 years. I hope that you will be able to find lots of support here, or even just a place to vent about things with people who understand  

As for the man bit, it must have been very difficult growing up with just a personal situation happening - but when you meet the right one he wont be put off by your situation. I didnt really have boyfriends at all til I met my husband when I was 27 - but we moved in together the day we met (honest)!

Good luck
R
xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi hunny, only me, just to say you had got 2 posts on the go in Intro's (both the same) and so you had replies on separate threads so i've merged them togther so all your replies are in one place.


----------



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hiya

Just wanted to say hello.  Must be so hard going through all that u hav. 

Ur mum seems amazing. She's certainly right about the finding friends on here part. 
There are lots of us on here willing to give u support and lend a friendly ear.

Feel free to message me if u ever want to chat .

xx


----------



## bubs5469 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi all,

Feeling really down and got alot of pain tonight   have been reading the how to live with endomitriosis what your doctor doesnt tell you and what to do when the doctor says its PCOS books to try and find some pain alternatives because even strong pain killers from my doctors are not working 

Sorry to have a moan 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend 

Love to all 

Lauren x


----------



## Gaylee (Jun 20, 2009)

Just read your post and just so lost for words and stunned at what you have had to go through. To have to endure such physical pain as well as the emotional pain is just so cruel. You sound very strong and your mum sounds amazing and is obviously of immense support. You will find so many friends here whenever you need them. Do not give up on your dream of motherhood. Time is on your side and this is a great site for advice and a chance to talk to others who understand. Take care.


----------



## NTB1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Poor you hun. being in pains not good   

Have you asked the doc if there's anything else u can do to help?? Maybe try alternative therapies for pain management, am sure if u spoke to a local treatment centre they'd be able to suggest the right sort of treatment for u? Maybe something like accupuncture or reflexology (dunno if they help with those sorta pains tho?)

Hope u feel a bit more cheery and that the pain eases a little (or preferably alot!!! )

Dont apologise for having a moan, its perfectly natural considering the circumstances, trust me im a huge whinger but it makes me feel better after I get it off my chest !
xx


----------



## GJT (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi ya Lauren   ,

I was reading through your story and to be honest a wee tear came to my eye and I couldn't leave without writing you a little note..  My God - you have been through the mill - but listen, you'll be fine  . Us girls are strong and resilient! We have great coping  mechanisms, the best of which is being able to 'talk'  . God, we can talk   - but to me that's part of healing, so the best thing to do is let it all out and that's what this forum is for  .. 

Have a good chat with your consultant and weigh up all your options . At least you have your mam for support and she sounds great!! 

My situation is quite different from your own, but at the end of the day we are all here to help each other. I'm relatively new to this forum but have found the support very beneficial.   

With regard to meeting someone, don't worry - the right person is out there for everyone - and you'll know instantly when he comes along, he'll love you for being 'you'!!.. 

All the best for your next appt..

LOL..

G XX


----------



## Lez girls (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi, that sounds so horrible. I'm a doctor and I work in gynaecology sometimes but I'm not a gynaecologist. If one of your ovaries is ok then I'm sure they will be able to take your left ovary away and laser the rest of the endometriosis at the same time. Then you'll be left with a bit of endometriosis, some scarring inside, some mild pain pain and painful periods but at least you will stop bleeding so heavily, your periods will return to normal and you will be able to conceive. Each ovary releases an egg each month. So one month will be your left and one month your right. So if you have one ovary taken away then you will only ovulate every other month, so your chances of having a baby are 50% but aren't none. As long as you choose the right month then you will have just as much chance of having a baby as anyone else. You should try to have a baby ASAP though because your endometriosis will only get worse with time. You will probably always have pain but it will be manageable with painkillers if they take away your left ovary and remove most of the endometriosis that has grown back since your op. The pain and bleeding will only ever go away with a full hysterectomy including your ovaries. Don't forget that you can always adopt or use a surrogate if you really want kids so don't be too disheartened. As for the boyfriend, I think you should try to get your health sorted out before embarking on a relationship because it will always put a strain on things. However, if the right guy comes along and he likes you enough then he will understand and be supportive. Things are sent to try us in this life, this is your thing. Be strong and you will get through anything.
Laura xx


----------



## bubs5469 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say a quick thanks for all the replies, coming on here really is helping me so sending everyone     

I am still in a mass amount of pain and was awake until 2 this morning but i am getting used to it now so its just a part of getting through this.

I am feeling a bit better within my self though which is helping and I have started to throw myself back in to my hobby to sing and concentrate on my music which is helping me as i have done myself some feel good CD's that when i am feeling   i put on.

Also I am trying to start my own small business which will hopefully occupy my mind, so today i am pleased to say is an up day and positive (how long it lasts i dont know). 

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh hun, after reading your story I just wanna give you a big









It's so hard to deal with all you've been through at such a young age but you sound like you're a strong lady, even if you don't feel like it sometimes.

You will find so much support on this website and although you may not be at quite the same stage, there are many on here who can empathise with your concerns and fears.

Sounds like you also have a fantastic mum which must help when you're feeling low, just to know you have the support of someone close who loves you dearly, even if she can't actually do much other than give you those hugs and wipe away any tears.

Whilst I've not experienced quite the same as you, I too suffered from terrible periods from the moment they arrived when I was 12...heavy, painful, collapsing in pain...no one took me seriously, well noone professional because I too have a fab mum who's always there for me and it broke her heart to see me in such pain all the time. I too was told it was "normal" for young girls to get this, that it was puberty and even once told it was nothing at all but just "growing pains"







Despite having GP call-outs and being in/out A&E several times after collapsing and being told I had a suspected burst cyst, still no GP saw fit to refer me to a specialist...not until I was 18/19 and finally found a wonderful GP who referred me immediately for a lap as suspected endo. Was finally diagnosed when I was 19 with severe endometriosis (stage 4)which effected pretty much everywhere (both ovaries, both tubes and all adhered together on the pelvic wall, bladder/womb stuck together, on bowel, in pouch of douglas, a complete mess  )

That was some time ago now..I'd been on pill since 16 but after the diagnosis I was on the pill back to back for 3-6mthly until I was 34 when I came off it to ttc. I'd been told that I may never conceive naturally but I have done quite a few times, unfortunately I also have other things effecting my fertility so I'm not really a straight forward case. I've also had 6 laps over the years, the last was in March this year....and whilst my endo hasn't gone (as I'm sure you know, there is no "cure"), after the ops it's certainly better....I've had laser, diathermy and the best has been excision where literally cut away the endo at the "root". If you can get your endo managed then there's no reason why it would always worsen the older you get, but obviously we are all different and if you have a particularly aggressive form of endo, and it sounds like yours is very bad, sorry, then your consultant will need to keep it in check. I'm 40 and whilst my endo isn't completely "better", it's not worse either, in fact I didn't have to have such extensive surgery during my last lap.

With regards to PCOS I'm afraid I can't offer any advise as it's not something I suffer from, although strangely after a scan once I was told my ovaries were PCO but I don't have PCOS (but it was only that once I was told and never again since) 

If you do have to lose an ovary then your remaining ovary should compensate. Each month both ovaries produce follicles but usually only one of those follicles becomes dominant and releases an egg ie you ovulate. It doesn't always work that one month you ovulate from one ovary and then the next month from the other and so on, it's a little more erratic than that and you may find you ovulate from the same ovary for a couple of months in a row. If you were to have only one remaining ovary then our bodies are pretty amazing things and it should produce a dominant follicle each month so you would still ovulate every month, although you might have the odd blip month.....and as you have PCOS then this can lead to irregular cycles and sporadic ovulation...but in general your chances should remain pretty much the same as a woman with two ovaries. A wierd analogy but if you think of someone who's blind then somehow their body knows how to compensate for this and you often find their hearing is better....I don't mean this happens all the time but it gives you an idea, I hope, of where I'm coming from.

As for starting ttc as soon as possible, obviously if you don't have a partner that's not an option right now......but you will find someone who will be there to love and support you no matter what. I've had a few long term relationships but it wasn't until I got together with my DP when I was 32 that I knew this was the person I wanted to have babies with....we had known each other since I was 24 and he was 18 and we were close friends....it's amazing how sometimes the "right" person is there beneath your very nose   I'm not suggesting it will take you that long to find that special someone but please don't stop having as much fun as you can (within reason considering the pain you're in) and enjoy life. I can completely understand your desire for a baby and I'm sure your consultants will do everything possible to ensure you get the chance.  

You're already getting loads of support from wonderful ladies on this website, so you know you're not alone anymore but I'm not sure if you know of it already but you may also find the Endometriosis Society website a huge help in terms of support from other endo sufferers plus plenty of advise....there is also a helpline for support and advise...maybe you'd like to join there too so you get even more support, as well as from all of us here 

http://www.endometriosis-uk.org/

Just a quick question I've just thought of....you've already been through surgery but have you ever had a hysteroscopy ? This is where they look directly inside your womb for any possible abnormalities such as "mis-shaped" womb, polyps, fibroids, uterine adhesions. I've had quite a few of these too and some years back I was diagnosed with having a septate/bicornuate uterus which can also cause terribly painful and heavy bleeding.

Anyway, I've waffled on enough here.....not sure if I've helped at all ! 

I'm glad to read that you're feeling more positive today...and fantastic news about starting up your own business  

Take care
Natasha xx

PS...I'm sure you thought I'd finished but just had a thought...if you're interested in some natural forms of pain relief and maybe to help ease some of the painful symptoms, then have you considered acupuncture and/or reflexology ? There's more info on the Complementary Therapies board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------

